# Application de domotique : des idées ?



## itens (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, je suis encore novice en programmation mais j'aimerai savoir si c'est possible de creer une application indépendante qui pourrait permettre a un utilisateur quelconque de regler le niveau de lumiere dans son appartement, allumer, eteindre, lancer sa chaine hifi,.... via son iphone ?
Bien sur en ayant creer au préalable un lien entre les lumieres, la chaine hifi, et un recepteur centrale et d'utiliser le iphone uniquement comme une sorte de telecomande? 

j'ai entendu dire que ca deja été fait mais si quelqu'un avait quelque infos pour m'aider ce serai sympa.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

Salut et bienvenue ici.
Tu n'as pas posté au bon endroit. Je me suis donc permis de déplacer ton post pour en faire une nouvelle discussion.

A bientôt.


Khyu pour la modération, à vous les studios.


----------



## twinworld (23 Novembre 2009)

itens a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis encore novice en programmation mais j'aimerai savoir si c'est possible de creer une application indépendante qui pourrait permettre a un utilisateur quelconque de regler le niveau de lumiere dans son appartement, allumer, eteindre, lancer sa chaine hifi,.... via son iphone ?
> Bien sur en ayant creer au préalable un lien entre les lumieres, la chaine hifi, et un recepteur centrale et d'utiliser le iphone uniquement comme une sorte de telecomande?
> 
> j'ai entendu dire que ca deja été fait mais si quelqu'un avait quelque infos pour m'aider ce serai sympa.


message posté seulement 4 fois... http://forums.macg.co/app-store/application-de-domotique-des-idees-286545.html


----------



## Dramis (23 Novembre 2009)

Regarde le protocol x-10.

C'est pas ben ben compliqué....


----------

